# al lot of orphaned packages with pkgng, why ?



## parcival (Jun 27, 2014)

Hi all,
Since a few days see a number of orphaned packages (FreeBSD10 and own poudriere Server).


```
#/usr/sbin/pkg update -q && /usr/sbin/pkg version -vRL=
Updating repository catalogue
libcheck-0.9.13                    ?   orphaned: devel/libcheck
net-snmp-5.7.2_12                  ?   orphaned: net-mgmt/net-snmp
snmptt-1.3                         ?   orphaned: net-mgmt/snmptt
zabbix22-proxy-2.2.3_1             ?   orphaned: net-mgmt/zabbix22-proxy
```
However, this does not help.

```
# pkg upgrade && pkg clean && pkg autoremove
Updating repository catalogue
Nothing to do
Nothing to do.
Nothing to do.
```

please advise, thx.
parcival


----------



## kpa (Jun 27, 2014)

This happens when a package that you have installed gets removed from the remote repository for any reason. Have you done any changes lately to your master list of ports built by ports-mgmt/poudriere?


----------



## parcival (Jun 27, 2014)

Hi @kpa,
Thanks for your help here, but I have nothing change here. Maybe it's because that I use latest development poudriere version. A few days ago there was an update for this.


----------



## kpa (Jun 27, 2014)

I would guess it's more because of the recent churn in the ports tree where lot of the dependencies got changed. The result in your case was probably that many packages that you have installed now are no longer needed at run time. Try running `pkg autoremove` and see if it suggest removing any of those now orphaned packages.


----------



## parcival (Jun 27, 2014)

this will not help here...

```
#pkg autoremove
Nothing to do.
```


----------



## SirDice (Jun 27, 2014)

There have been a number of build errors. Which could result in packages missing.

http://portsmon.freebsd.org/portovervie ... e=net-snmp


----------



## parcival (Jun 27, 2014)

SireDice,
Thanks for the hint, this could be the reason.


----------



## kpa (Jun 27, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> There have been a number of build errors. Which could result in packages missing.
> 
> http://portsmon.freebsd.org/portovervie ... e=net-snmp



The OP is using his own build server, he would have to check for errors in his own build logs.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 27, 2014)

He's using both. But yes, he should check his own logs too.


----------

